
YouTube adds “restricted mode” which hides LGBT videos - LeoPanthera
https://twitter.com/YTCreators/status/843613347367079937
======
trome
This is cruel & unusual, blocking content for users stuck in places that have
locked down Youtube to Restricted Mode only.

